# Bobcat Jumping Over Water



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...gEEMTMuMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=psy-ab

Maybe this has been posted before. 
Something like 7 out of 10 people call that cat a cougar. Helps account for some of the many false cougar claims.

L & O


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

*Cougars*, which weigh up to 175 pounds, are much bigger than *bobcats*, which rarely exceed 45 pounds. ... *Bobcats* have a “bob” tail, which is much shorter. Adult *cougars* aren't notably spotted; they're solid brown or rust over the bulk of their torsos. *Bobcats* are often spotted or mottled — but not always.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)




----------

